# bunnies and rodents - can they be friends?



## jordiwes (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi all, I was thinking about getting a couple ofgerbils and putting their cage in the bunny room. What will the bunniesthink of this, and will it freak the gerbils out? Can they run aroundtogether as well? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Kitana666 (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't have any experience with this.. but atone point, I was told never to mix species. Not sure if this applies toeverything tho, you may want a second opinion.



Beckie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 8, 2005)

My sister has rabbits, piggies and Gerbils inthe same room. Theres no problems. I wouldn't actually recommendintroducing them together though. Can't be good a gerbil being with arabbit, they rabbit might accidentally kick the gerbil or something.

Vickie


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 8, 2005)

I have hamsters in my room with Stanley but I'd be afraid he'd eat or step on them or something if they were together. :?


----------



## u8myhouse (Aug 8, 2005)

My rabbits and hamster get along fine. 
They're caged right next to each other and do fine with *supervised *play time. 
I wouldn't suggest letting just any bunnies and rodents out together. It depends on their personalities.












Different hamster-






~Christine~


----------



## Malo (Aug 8, 2005)

In my experience, Gerbils are very territorialand I do not believe they will do well with another species. You cancage them in the bun room, but I wouldn't suggest letting them roamwith them


----------



## Kricket (Aug 8, 2005)

My aunt used to house guinea pigs and rabbits together..? Not sure about rats, hampsters, gerbils, etc...?


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2005)

You can keep them inthe same room the onlyrodent I would advise againstputting in the room is Mice .Mice are dirtier than gerbils andhampsters , and tend to carrydiseases you dont want orr needyour rabbits to catch.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 8, 2005)

I advise people not to mix species, howeverhaving them in the same room is not typically a problem. (Ido agree with Gypsy about the mice though.) I have ferrets,rabbits and rats all in the same room. The ferrets areabsolutely not allowed out with the other critters because they arenatural predators and very fast moving and even if they weren't goingto try to hurt the rabbits, they would definitely think binkies were anattempt at the "wild weasel dance" and jump on them playing.The rats tend to sit on my shoulder fairly happily, so they can be withme when the rabbits are out, but I would never leave them unsupervised.

Unlike Malo how has experienced territorial gerbils, I tend to thinkthey are much less territorial then hamsters. Hamsters aresolitary animals and can be very aggressive to other animals who invadetheir space. Gerbils live in family groups and make wonderfullittle families. I've kept males together and femalestogether. In fact, I'd never recommend keeping a solitarygerbil. Most recently I had 3 males together, but I used tobreed and you can keep multiple females together and they help eachother with the babies. It's really very cute. Youcan also keep daddy with the mom and babies as he won't hurt them likea hamster or rat would.

If you have any gerbil questions, I'd be happy to help. (Proper caging includes sand, just so you know.)

Jen


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, great info thanks! Jen, I didn't know thatproper caging includes sand. I will be sure to contact you if I do getthe father and son gerbils at the pet store.

Thanks!

Steph


PS. Love those bunny/hamster pics!!


----------



##  (Aug 9, 2005)

********If you have any gerbil questions, I'd behappy to help. (Proper caging includes sand, just so youknow.) *******************

In all the time I have hadrodents I didnt know theyneeded sand either and No petstore or breeder has ever told methis:X It isgood to know and willrearrange their cages to include sand.


----------



## Shuu (Aug 9, 2005)

Gerbils are a desert species, right? I guess itmakes sense, though I've never thought about it before. I used to havetwo but this was over 10 years ago now.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, gerbils are a desert species.They like to have sand to dig in. You can use washed,screened play sand. It's like $3 for 50 lbs at HomeDepot. I've done it 2 ways:

1. I put sand in the bottom of the cage and then put aspenshavings over the top (they like the shavings more then theCarefresh). This way can be messy and uses more sand.

2. I put a dish of sand in the cage for them to play in.

They also like to have some chinchilla dust to take dust baths in. I know all kinds of insane gerbil things.

Gypsy: Unfortunately, I didn't know this for a long time and I don'tthink too many people do it. I learned it from an old breederwhose bred for years. It's one of those things that reallymakes me mad that breeders and pet stores don't do theresearch! 

Jen


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 10, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> I advise people not to mix species, however having them inthe same room is not typically a problem. (I do agree withGypsy about the mice though.) I have ferrets, rabbits andrats all in the same room. The ferrets are absolutely notallowed out with the other critters because they are natural predatorsand very fast moving and even if they weren't going to try to hurt therabbits, they would definitely think binkies were an attempt at the"wild weasel dance" and jump on them playing. The rats tendto sit on my shoulder fairly happily, so they can be with me when therabbits are out, but I would never leave them unsupervised.
> 
> Unlike Malo how has experienced territorial gerbils, I tend to thinkthey are much less territorial then hamsters. Hamsters aresolitary animals and can be very aggressive to other animals who invadetheir space. Gerbils live in family groups and make wonderfullittle families. I've kept males together and femalestogether. In fact, I'd never recommend keeping a solitarygerbil. Most recently I had 3 males together, but I used tobreed and you can keep multiple females together and they help eachother with the babies. It's really very cute. Youcan also keep daddy with the mom and babies as he won't hurt them likea hamster or rat would.
> 
> ...





> My son has had a gerbil for a fewmonths now. Its a female. Would the other one reject anotherfemale? There would be no way I would or could get anothercage so they would have to share.





> Cristy


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 10, 2005)

Christy: Seeing as how it's a female, it shouldbe ok with another girl. How large is your cage? Iwould try it, but make sure you know the pet store will take the otherone back if they don't get along. Just watch them closely atfirst and introduce them in a neutral area like the bath tub (the bathtub works wonders for introducing rats and smallerLMBO). Clean the cage and dishes really well with a 50/50bleach/water solution and then rinse until you can no longer smell thebleach before putting them both in there.

Jen


----------



## ariel (Aug 10, 2005)

ok call me silly but i had to do a Google to find out what a Gerbil is .
This is what it came up with I never even knew these animals existed, never seen them before.

http://home.wtal.de/ehr/gerbils/behavior.htm


----------

